# Food For Fry



## JeffS (Nov 1, 2005)

My RBP's had eggs again. I've read on here that Baby Brine Shrimp are the food of choice for the little guys. Unfortunatly no place in town sells the live ones, or the ones that you grow.

The question I have is what else can i feed them? I have frozen Brine Shrimp, I can also buy frozen Baby Brine Shrimp. Will either of those work? or is there other suggestions


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

JeffS said:


> My RBP's had eggs again. I've read on here that Baby Brine Shrimp are the food of choice for the little guys. Unfortunatly no place in town sells the live ones, or the ones that you grow.
> 
> The question I have is what else can i feed them? I have frozen Brine Shrimp, I can also buy frozen Baby Brine Shrimp. Will either of those work? or is there other suggestions


Any food will work as long as it is crushed up into a fine powder,but the mortality rates will be ALOT higher.The little buggers like live baby brine shrimp.Order a bunch online for next time.If you are going through with this batch make sure you are as careful as possible to try get the most food you can in there without messing up the water.they are really sensitive to their environment so if it dont belong in there take it out(dead stuff,old food,crap,etc.)


----------



## JeffS (Nov 1, 2005)

any recommendations for places to buy the shrimp online?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> any recommendations for places to buy the shrimp online?


Ken's Fish. Right over here ----------------------------------------------------------------------->
(site sponsor)









Under specialty food. But you have to buy a pound. You can buy the small vials and kits also, but the eggs by the pound are much better quality and much more economical in the long run. The hatch rates of the vials sometimes are very low. If you don't feed them live bbs, you will be making things too hard for yourself.


----------



## sP33DyEd (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Jeff,

I'm a member of the dutch PF forum and was reading here around and saw your question.

I have at this moment a topic on the dutch forum with a 15 gallon breeding setup and we are at 
day 27 with about 35 little P's







Everything is stable the last 6 day's (no more loss).

I searched also Brine Shrimps and the women of my LFS showed me a small pakage with 
dryed powder of Brine Shrimps. Before use I have to weak a amount of these 20 minutes in 
warm water. They like them very much it's almost the same as living ones. 
The product is from Holland called Artemia Quick from HS-products HS Products Home page and costs about 8 dollar.

When I'm passing day 30 I will start to feed them Frozen Artemia.

Here is my topic on the dutch forum with some pics from the begin till today but it's in dutch









Dutch PF forum My first eggs

Greetz Ed


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

BBS only way to go.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

BBS has the most protein, but if you can't find any and fast try looking for microwoms. I always keep a few cultures going for my angels. Not the best food, but better than nothing. Plus they can live in freshwater for a couple of days unlike BBS that die in a few hours.


----------



## JeffS (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Just to update everyone. It's been about 2 months now i think and i still have 20-30 alive. their starting to get pretty big. since the first batch was laid there have been two more but i haven't taken them out


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

as stated


----------

